# Spezialisieren Quest in WotLK ?



## CaptainZer0 (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Hab mal wieder einen Grund bekommen sich über Blizzard aufzuregen! Hab mit meinem Magier jetzt den Entschluss gefasst mich auf Alchemie  umzulernen. Da gibts jetzt aber ein Problem: Ich will mich jetzt auf (editElixiere(:Edit) spezialieren, wegen proxen und mehr Geld im Ah damit verdienen und so, aber dafür brauche ich natürlich die Essenzen aus HdZ2 ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Da das aber die dämlichste 70er Instanz überhaupt ist und man dazu in WotLK in Utgarde und Nexus bessere Ausrüstung findet geht das NIEMAND mehr. Ich sitze also hier, komme nicht weiter und Blizzard umheimlich Hilfreichen GMs sagen malwieder ich soll mich ans WoW Forum wenden!

Was meint ihr darüber? Habt ihr nen Vorschlag für mich?

Captain

Btw: Der Char ist Ferodas auf AnubArak, würde mich auch umheimlich auf Hilfe freuen!


----------



## Sch1llman (8. Januar 2009)

hab´s zwar selber nicht gemacht, aber angeblich ist es wesentlich leichter die quest für trans-spezi zu machen und dann für gold umzulernen.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (8. Januar 2009)

Geht das? Wäre ja super.


----------



## Xelyna (9. Januar 2009)

Da spezialisierst du dich aber nicht auf Tränke sondern aufm Elixiere ^^
Und ich hab einfach ein paar 80er aus meiner Gilde mitgenommen :>


----------



## CaptainZer0 (9. Januar 2009)

Das Problem dabei ist, dass (wenn man davon absieht, dass ich recht neu in meiner gilde bin) 2 Stunden der Zeit von 4 Leuten verschwende. Ich mag die Idee von #2 brauche jetzt aber ne erklärung wie das gehen soll.


----------



## CaptainZer0 (9. Januar 2009)

Ok  sry für den Doppelpost / meine Nachfrage wie das geht ! Aber ich hab einen Threat gefunden, der das erklärt für die, die das Problem auch haben.

Hier wird das erklärt, wie man mit dem Trans Quest und 100g (?) sich yum Elix Alchi umskillen kann: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69679

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Druffste (28. Januar 2009)

Habe ebenfalls mal wieder Alchi geskilled aber bisher noch keine Spezialisierungsquest gemacht, da ich z.Z. eh erstmal Mats farme.
Finde die Elixier Quest am einfachsten (ok, was man als Trank Spezi machen muss weiss ich gar nicht).. finds extrem nervig hunderte von Elementaren umzuklatschen, bis man seine Urleben zusammen hat (vor dem Addon Einzelpreis ca 100g) wobei man die Elixiere die man für die Elixier Quest benötigt meist eh schon irgendwo rumliegen hat oder zumindest die benötigt Mats in großen Mengen.
Werde mir nachher nen Kumpel schnappen und zwei mal durch HDZ2 rushen, du brauchst mit zwei 80ern vielleicht 40 Minuten für zwei Runs


----------



## Belsina5 (28. Januar 2009)

transmutation habe ich eben für 150 g im nethersturm ( bei der sturmsäule) verlernt
dann ab nach shat ins untere viertel zu lorokeem und elixiere neu gelernt
ohne inni
durch daylies holt man das gold ja schnell wieder rein


----------

